# :( Sad Story Need Advice



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I was driving down the street going back home when I saw this dog running around and a car leaving the scene very vehemently. I got out of my car while my husband tried to chase down the car. Unfortunately he lost it. 

I think the guy just left his dog in the park. Threw him out and drove off. I took the dog back home, introduced him to my dogs and now he's chillin' with them. I put up posters. Walked around several complexes and put him up on craigslist. Seems like someone didn't want him but I give the guy the benefit of the doubt. Am hoping someone will claim him.

Is there anything I can do to speed up the process of getting him back home. I can't keep him. Will be moving in a week or so and I already have 8 animals total. I also don't want to give him up to someone who will use him as bate. Any advice would be helpful...

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Take him to the vet and have him scanned for a chip.
What breed is he? Call rescues in the area.
Make signs and post them on telephone polls, convenience stores, vet offices, pet stores.
Call the human society and see if anyone has reported a missing dog.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

That does sound to me like the kind of owner you should return a dog to.

I'd concentrate on just finding him a good home with the type of people who will love and appreciate him.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

If the person who dumped the dog is the owner then he probably will not even try to claim the dog. However, he might not be the owner and someone out there may be looking for that dog. So I do agree you should take the advice given to find the owner.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for helping a dog in need. You never know he could belonmg to a person ,not the one who dumped him. Your a very caring person Zeeva and your husband too.You should feel good about your willingness to help an animal in need. I know your moving so Thanks. I hope the dog has some one who truly wants him.


----------



## kimkats000 (Dec 28, 2005)

Keep trying to find his owner. You never know if someone took the dog from the owner in spite 

Hugs to you for caring!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Update: I have gotten to know the pup a little better. He is still very much full of puppy breath, very energetic, people/stranger and dog friendly, unaltered, male and (I think) a pit bull mix. He is a little nippy and very jumpy but still very sweet and loves to give kisses. He is not microchipped (took him to the vet).

I can hold on to him till Friday since I will be moving to Chicago early Saturday morning. Please help me foster/adopt him out. Here is a picture of the sweetheart.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Zeeva

It's so lovely of you to take the pup in. I wish you all good luck in rehoming him. Have you considered what you'll do if you can't find a new home or the original owner?

BTW I can't see the picture you posted
_________
Sue


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

He will have to go to the low kill Henderson Animal Shelter. Can someone explain to me what a low kill shelter is? How likely is it that he'll get adopted out?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a great looking pup


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

low kill to me means they have a low kill rate, I would ask them how long they hold a dog/puppy until they euthanize them.

He's very cute! Hope you can find a home for him


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

[QUOTEI would ask them how long they hold a dog/puppy until they euthanize them.[/QUOTE]

this is the question i was looking for. thanks. will do this. and will keep in contact with them to see if he gets close to the euthanize date.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Update: I found someone on craigslist willing to take a look at the pup. Any questions I need to ask if they want to keep him? I am new at this. I don't want to make a mistake and give him to the wrong person. I already told them I would be checking in on them from time to time (especially in the beginning) to see how the pup is doing...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ask for a veterinary reference to at least check that. I know your time is short and are leaving soon but if you have time to do a home check, that would be best. Just make sure to take someone with you for safety!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Ask for a veterinary reference to at least check that. I know your time is short and are leaving soon but if you have time to do a home check, that would be best. Just make sure to take someone with you for safety!


Totally agree


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I can for sure do a home check. I got their address. They are renting. It is a MASSIVE house. I don't know what that means. The lady's english was off in her later emails and she says she works with a lot of fosters/dogs. She also said she's been missing 2 of pitties for over a year. It seems shady to me so I'm dropping it :'-(


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I know you are disappointed, but there are a lot of red flags in your last post!

Have you checked into any dog rescues in your area? Low-kill still means kill if they can't find him a home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> I can for sure do a home check. I got their address. They are renting. It is a MASSIVE house. I don't know what that means. The lady's english was off in her later emails and she says she works with a lot of fosters/dogs. She also said she's been missing 2 of pitties for over a year. It seems shady to me so I'm dropping it :'-(


I would NOT even consider this person.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could try contacting some all breed rescues around Chicago if you could bring the dog with you to surrender there.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You could try contacting some all breed rescues around Chicago if you could bring the dog with you to surrender there.


My husky Smokey doesn't get along with him. I have to trade their crates or bring one of them inside for the time being. I don't think they'd be able to handle a car ride together. I don't have the space for two quibbling dogs and a 3rd wheel (Zeeva) :'-( 

Also, I am getting very attached to the little fella. How do you foster people do this?!? In the past all my fosters (cats and Smokey) have failed...

I will be gone for a while packing and looking for a home for Rex (I've named him)....

Thanks. I will post again tonight...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Update: I found little Rex (most likely no longer his name) a foster home. I got a vet reference and got back excellent reviews from the Dr. Thank you everyone for your support and for the advice. Although I am heart broken at leaving him he is going to an adoption event next weekend (after being given his shots, getting neutered etc). I am confident he will get adopted out very quickly. Again, I am keeping in touch with his foster daddy as well as the organization he will be with. I am excited. Bless the animal loving people of this world!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on a sucessful finding Rex a foster home.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Elvis might have a new brother!!! For now, the owner is fostering Nemo but seems like he doesn't want to separate them!

Isn't it lovely to keep in touch with your foster's forever home? Sigghhh...:::cries:::


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Also, I am getting very attached to the little fella. How do you foster people do this?!?


With many tears, that's how!  I was depressed for days after my last one went to a _wonderful _family. I posted about it here, in fact. It really does hurt to say goodbye, but it's _so good _to get those emails and pictures from the forever homes showing off how happy and loved the dog is. 

I'm so glad you were there for this dog to save it and get it into a wonderful home! Great work, Zeeva!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

great job!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I don't really cry anymore when a foster leaves,but I always miss them for a while. It certainly does help to get pictures and updates on how they are doing though.




Magwart said:


> With many tears, that's how!  I was depressed for days after my last one went to a _wonderful _family. I posted about it here, in fact. It really does hurt to say goodbye, but it's _so good _to get those emails and pictures from the forever homes showing off how happy and loved the dog is.
> 
> I'm so glad you were there for this dog to save it and get it into a wonderful home! Great work, Zeeva!!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Such a cute dog  Is his tail black?? 

It's lovely to see that he's doing well!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you remember this thread???

I did a stalker style search for my 'foster' and found him! He's big as a horse now and has his brother Nemo to play with. I think he's also the poster dog for a rescue in Vegas. I don't think I'll ever truly let go of this pup...I probably would've kept him but my life would've been h*ll. I don't know who is the lucky one in this story but I'm happy about how it's proceeding...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I was wondering as I read through this what the end would be -- Great and encouraging!!! Thanks.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Great story with a wonderful ending! So happy to hear that the pup you rescued is now living in a loving home and has a new brother too! 

Wonderful job Zeeva, you should be so proud for helping this pup out.


----------

